# Shrimps pics



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

L


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice pics! Is that an apple snail they have congregated on?


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

gunnerx said:


> Nice pics! Is that an apple snail they have congregated on?


Yes. The veggie pellet is under the snail.
Thanks.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's two pics of some of my shrimp ...









Link to full size pic: http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_0812.JPG









Link to full size pic: http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_0818.JPG

Harry


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Your pictures look like ART. Very nice setup. What camera are you using ?
Mine are just ..... shrimps  

Thank you.
L


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks  

The first picture was I believe with my old camera, Canon Powershot A85 ... just a very fortunate shot. The second is with my new camera the Canon Powershot S3 ... love this camera.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Harry Muscle said:


> Thanks
> 
> The first picture was I believe with my old camera, Canon Powershot A85 ... just a very fortunate shot. The second is with my new camera the Canon Powershot S3 ... love this camera.
> 
> ...


I have Fuji s3000, not great but still has a macro option ....
I wish .... I wish ... a Nikon D40 .... the price is low now .... still my "boss" won't buy it for me  .

Do you know about http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/ ? 
L


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I came across that site a while ago but then sort of forgot about it until you mentioned it again ... some nice pictures on there.

Harry


----------

